# Problems with Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0



## c&s (Mar 21, 2009)

I recently bought one of these models and it is a beautiful model, but running it for the first time today, the rear coupling sheared off the tender and the side of one of the truck frames on the tender sheared off. Has anybody else had a problem with this model and have I got cause to take it back to the shop?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

The trucks on these are generally pretty tricky. The problem you describe seems to be pretty common (though, knock on wood, neither of my engines has had this happen to it.) 

I have not heard of the coupler shearing off except perhaps in the case of a serious accident... but it should be pretty easily fixed in any case (I may even have a spare someplace.) 

There's a procedure by which you can drill out the trucks and using longer screws and glue they can generally be salvaged. 

Or, you could send the tender back to Bachmann if you haven't done much to it, and ask for another; if you bought this just recently from a shop, you may still be entitled to warranty work. 

Contact me off list if you want some help. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The trucks on the Connie tender are junk, to say it as graciously as possible. After I repaired mine once and they fell apart again, I replaced them with trucks from an Accucraft C21 tender. C21 tender are very hard to find now. Good luck with a fix for these.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The trucks are actually easy to fix--just narrow them. I'll post some photos later this week. 

Later, 

K


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with the tender trucks. I think I just glued them back together. I also had one of the early ones that the motor came loose from the gearbox and I had to dismantle the whole engine. There was a post on here on how to do that that really helped. Then the outside counter weights kept coming loose. I finally had to loctite the screws holding them on to stop them from working loose. Finally, the main nylon drive gear on the axle split in two. At that point I quit and sent the thing back to Bachman for repair along with a $50 check per their request. It also costs $20 to ship it. It has been a month so far. I called and the lady said it takes at least 6 weeks. I like the engine, but in my opinion they are not robust enough and break easily and are seriously underpowered. This experience keeps me from buying one of their K27's. I have had no problem with their rolling stock and look forward to the new NG caboose they are bringing out. As for motive power, I think I will stick to live steam. Electrics have too many problems, that is except for my Aristo RS3. I use it for track maintenance and it is bullit proof. The few sparkies I have are battery powered. No track power here.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I've been lucky so far also. Have not had any of these problems and it has been converted to DCC. It's a strong puller as I've had 30 cars in toe with mine. Later RJD


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

John, 

The K-27 has a completely different gearbox and motor, much stronger design. 

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two2-8-0's, and (knock wood) the tender trucks and gears have held on both, so far. 

While my normal train is 4-8 cars, I have pulled over 40 cars on level track with it. . . . for me, that's plenty of power, and then some. Because of the problems others have had, however, I am considering upgrading mine to the Barry's Big Trains drive as soon as its available. 

The K-27 has metal gears, but their unusual ratio makes it a significantly different animal than the 2-8-0. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one that I've had since the Garden Railway Convention in 2002. 

Shredded at least one gear after about three years of hauling four AMS cars + brass short caboose on a level railroad. Bachmann then tried to blame me for it, claiming that when I raised the headlight, I dropped a screw into the mechanism. How, I have no idea; I did eventually talk them into shipping a new one(they refused to repair it), but there's no way I'm raising the headlight again after my previous experience. Too much liability on my end for a (at the time) $375 engine with $70 already in it in repairs...

However, on the good side, the coupler mount has not had issues and the original tender trucks are still fine; I hauled 65 cars on a temporary driveway setup, including five AMS cars and the brass caboose, with only slight wheelslip. 

Apparently they're all right, but it appears there are a few bad apples out there...


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I've had the axle gear split on me twice, first time it was off to b-mann for the fix, this time around I'm waiting for new BBT drive. Have'nt had any of the truck problems, knock on wood. 

Pete


----------



## c&s (Mar 21, 2009)

Result - Bachmann are very kindly sending me a replacement truck frame and coupling!


----------

